# Does BIRA still exist?



## 95.5urS6 (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can still get BIRA system one brackets for the front brakes on an UrS4/S6? Their main web page is gone but if you get into their site there is not much useful info on purchasing and they aren't accepting any new members.

If any one knows where to get a set of caliper brackets, Please let me know

Thanks:thumbup::beer:


----------



## BigJoez77 (Oct 2, 2013)

apikol makes some good quality brackets for urs


----------



## 95.5urS6 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Does Bira still exist*

Thanks Big Joe, yeah I found both Apikol and 034 have the brackets I was looking for. :beer::thumbup:


----------

